# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدارس ابوظبي (افضل عشر مدارس من وجهة نظري) TOP TEN SCHOOLS IN ABU DHABI

## september

الجميع يعلم ان المدارس الخاصة في الدول العربية هي مشاريع استثمارية في المقام الأول – قائمة على الربح والخسارة مثل أي مشروع 
و لذا فهي تعمل على جذب الطلاب بكل الطرق حتى لو على حساب العملية التعليمية – لأن الطلاب هم مصدر دخلهم الأوحد ، على عكس الدول المتقدمة التي يعتبر فيها التعليم خدمة من الخدمات الأساسية – مثل الماء و الكهرياء - لذا تقوم الدول المتقدمة بدعم المدارس سواء الحكومية او الخاصة بجزء كبير جدا من الميزانية لكي لا يتم ابتزاز أولياء الأمور و لكي لا تتحول العملية التعليمية لمشروع ربحي بدل من أن يكون مشروع خدمي 
انا ارشح المدارس حسب أهتمامها بالتعليم في أبوظبي كما يلي (من خلال خبرتي و إضلاعي على مناهجهم – على أختلاف مناهجهم – فمن المناهج هناك البريطانية و الامريكية و الاسترالية و السنغفورية كما وهناك المنهاج الدولي IB ) 
المشكلة ان اولياء الامور ليسوا على وعي بهذة المناهج و الفروق بينها حتى المعلمين انفسهم لا يعرفون الفروق بينها او اهمية كل منها و هذا ما سأشرحة فيما بعد لكي يتنير أولياء الأمور و يتعرفون على الفروق و لكن وجهة نظري في مدارس أبوظبي حسب اهتمامها بالتعليم و أهتمام ادارة المدارس ( بغض النظر عن المنج الدراسي المطبق في كل منها):-


1-الخبيرات
2- ابوظبي الدولية
3- الامريكية الدولية
4- الراحة
5- مدارس الدار (الياسمينه- المنى –اللؤلؤة)
6- البريطانية الدولية 
7- برايتون كولج 
8- الشويفات 
9- جلننج 
10- اكاديمية زايد


قد يختلف الترتيب من شخص لآخر .... بصراحة و امانة دي قائمة افضل 10 مدارس قد يختلف مع ان هناك مدارس لها اسم (فقط) و لم اقم بأضافتها لأنها تعتمد على( مشي حالك)

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## @مبدعه@

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## يابانية

جزاك الله خير اختي 
هل لديك معلومات عن غلينلغ في مدينة زايد( الغربية) ؟؟ هذه اول سنة يفتحوها

----------


## فخوره ب بلادي

شاركوها يا حريم ابوظبي وقولو رايكم وضيفو مدارس اذا كان عندكم

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

موضوع وايد حلو اتمنى من العضوات المشاركة

----------


## ريوم

مدرسة هورايزون الخاصة القسم الانجليزي

----------


## september

> جزاك الله خير اختي 
> هل لديك معلومات عن غلينلغ في مدينة زايد( الغربية) ؟؟ هذه اول سنة يفتحوها


معلوماتي بصفة عامة مدرسة غلينلغ تعرف نفسها على انها غير ربحية – إلا انها تتقاض رسوم تعتبر مرتفعة – أي انها ربحية بعكس كلامهم برغم انها مسنودة من طرف شركة أدنوك – منهجهم امريكي – تجهيزاتها ممتازة – المعلمين معقولين

----------


## september

???? ?????

----------


## عوشة

أنا اشوف التوب توب الشويفات 

بس يعرف اي شي مفيد عن مدرسة ابوظبي الاسترالية

----------


## سوارة



----------


## ام مهره99

بالنسبه لمدرسه غلينلغ هي عباره عن مدرسه توامه لمدرسه غلينع في ولايه ميريلاند وهي تعتبر من اقوى المدارس في امريكا والمدير يوسف بن عمير وقع هالاتفاقيه مع هاي المدرسه اللي في امريكا بفتح فرع لها فالاامارات وتكون تحت اداره ادنوك وافتتحوها عام 2008 وكانت بس اعتقد فيها ثانوي واعداي اما الحين من صف الروضه للثانوي ** والمدرسه وايد قويه واهتمامهم فالمرحله الثانويه وايد قوي وبالنسبه لرسوم الطلبه اتوقعه متماشي مع المدارس الخاضه الاخرى باستثناء الياسمين وبرايتون كولج هاذيل اسعارهم لصف الروضه فوق 45 الف والمدرسه جدا متطوره

----------


## بوسى2011

للرفع :AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## um shams

شكرا على الطرح ونتمنى تطور النقاش الهادف 
لكن اقل تكلفة لهذه المدارس تتجاوز خط ال25 الف لطالب الاول ابتدائي
مما يعادل كلفة تعليمه للمرحلة الجامعية في كثير من الجامعات 
انا اعمل في مشروع توسعة مدارس غلينلغ المدارس ممتازة من ناحية البناء والمرافق والتجهيزات
وفيها صالات رياضية ومسبح ونعمل على اضافة صالة رياضية ومسبح وملعب خارجي 
لكن هي يعني ان تصل تكاليف ارسال طفل للمدرسة لهذا الرقم المهول المبلغ المبدئي هو23 بدون مواصلات بدون كتب بدون زي بدون وبدون وبدون الطلبات 
ومستوى الطلاب هناك قد يولد عقدة للطالب المتواضع السيارات 80 بالمئة منها لكزس مرسيدس بورش بنتلي اكس 6 وغيره 
اما الازدحام ف قاااااااتل و3 سيارات شرطة لتنظيم السير بلا فائدة الكل يمشي رونج سايد وعالمحرمات 
اتمنى ان تطرح اسماء مدارس اخرى اسعارها مقبولة للمستويات المتوسطة

----------


## ااام محمد

شو رايكم في المدرسه المتحده في العين والحين فاتحين في بني ياس

----------


## دلوعة حبيبي M

والله المدارس كثرت وكل الناس صارت محتارة...
بس حابه اسأل عن مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه. اللي في بوظبي.
في حد منكم عيالهم هناك لان كثير يمدحوها,,
وحابه اسجل ولدي هناك السنه الجايه..

----------


## عاشقة التوبة

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## aorh2009

اختي شو رايج في مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه بنتي تدرس عندهم

----------


## ام زايد21

بنات اللى عندها معلومات عن مدرسة الورود او اكاديمية الورود الخاصة مثل ما يسمونها وهى بالمرور ياليت تفيدنا

----------


## يشرفني اخونكـ

مدرسة هورايزون الخاصة القسم الانجليزي

----------


## shamma_uae

الموضوع حلو و مميز بس منو يعرف رسوم المدرسه الاستراليه ألي في مدينه خليفه للكيجي و الابتدائي

----------


## عذبة الرووووح

التصنيف والافضليه تكون على اساس معين ومعايير مطبقه مب بس مجرد تجارب شخصيه لانه بنظلم مدارس كثيره واللي تبا تعرف افضل المدارس الخاصه ممكن تعرفها عن طريق مجلس ابوظبي قسم التعليم الخاص 

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## sweet_2008

بالنسبه لي عيالي درسوا من كي جي في الشويفات لغاية ثانوي الصف العاشر حمدالله ماشي امورهم لا ن نظامهم عالمي

----------


## يابانية

شكرا لجميع الاخوات اللي جاوبو على سؤالي 
ولكن ماذكرتموه عن مدرسة غلينلغ بشكل عام اود معلومات على فرع مدينة زايد ان امكن هي جديدة والى الآن لم توزع الكتب والملابس ولاحتى الباصات 
هل فرع مدينة زايد بمستوى فرع ابوظبي خاصة من ناحية المعلمات والمعلمين؟؟ ماهي جنسيات المعلمات في فرع ابوظبي ؟؟ 
اسفة على الاطاله ولكن دائما اولياء الامور قلقين على مستقبل اولادهم لذلك اي معلومة قد تفيد وشكرا مسبقا للجميع

----------


## هنادي1

> شكرا لجميع الاخوات اللي جاوبو على سؤالي 
> ولكن ماذكرتموه عن مدرسة غلينلغ بشكل عام اود معلومات على فرع مدينة زايد ان امكن هي جديدة والى الآن لم توزع الكتب والملابس ولاحتى الباصات 
> هل فرع مدينة زايد بمستوى فرع ابوظبي خاصة من ناحية المعلمات والمعلمين؟؟ ماهي جنسيات المعلمات في فرع ابوظبي ؟؟ 
> اسفة على الاطاله ولكن دائما اولياء الامور قلقين على مستقبل اولادهم لذلك اي معلومة قد تفيد وشكرا مسبقا للجميع


مساء الخير 
مدرسة إلا في خليفة مدرسينها كلهم اجانب ومواد العربية والدين والوطنية عرب وفي بعض عرب يساعدون معلمات اجانب في مراحل الروضة والاول والثاني على مااظن

----------


## يابانية

شكرا لك اخت هنادي جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ام المشموم

خواتي شو رايكم بمدرسة الروافد

----------


## أم كنه

انا من نظري صح مستوى التعليم مهم للمدرسة بس بيئتها الصحية ونظافتها مهمة وبعد لازم افكرالجنسية اللي بيدرس الطفل وياها.. وكفاءة المعلمين اللي يدرسون عيالنا 

انا تصنيفي بيكون غير عن الترتيب المذكور فوق ..

وفي ترتيب للمدارس فمجلس ابوظبي للتعليم ..اذا حصلت عليه بحطلكم اياه  :Smile:

----------


## أم عبدالله77

موضوع حلو ومفيد. متابعه الموضوع.

----------


## ام زايد21

متابعة وياكم

----------


## ام المشموم

للرفع

----------


## غاليه الدلوعه

:Salam Allah: 

[B]اختي ما ذكرتي مدرسة النجاح الخاصه غريبه والله  :Confused: هي اذا ما كانت احسن في نظرج فاكيد مب انزل من مستوى المدارس اللي ذكرتيهن اللي انا اعرفهن زين ما زين [/B]

----------


## miia

الاكاديمية مو ذاك الزود...مدرسة تعتمد على الشو وعيال المناصب...

----------


## قصة

أنا أأيد كلامج 
بس بعد هالمدارس وايد غالية 
في بلدان ثانية القيمة اللي تندفع في عام دراسي في الكي جي في وحدة من هالمدارس في بلدان ثانية تدفع حق جامعات

----------


## أم كنه

> أنا أأيد كلامج 
> بس بعد هالمدارس وايد غالية 
> في بلدان ثانية القيمة اللي تندفع في عام دراسي في الكي جي في وحدة من هالمدارس في بلدان ثانية تدفع حق جامعات



اختي الغلط مو من المدارس بس الغلط على اللي عطاهم الموافقة على رفع الاسعار ..المدرسة تقدم طلب والمجلس يدرسة وهو اللي يوافق عليه او يرفضه وهالسنة رفعوا اقساط 60 مدرسة تقريبا ..والاسعار صارت صدق خيالية

بالنسبة لاحسن المدارس سالت حرمة اخوي فالمجلس قالت مافي لسته فالوزارة تقول المدرسة الفلانية هي التب بس بين الناس والموظفين بتسمعين التاييد على مدارس معينه والاقبال عليها زايد

فبوظبي ماعدنا حد يتابع ويطب على المدارس ولا هالمدارس اللي ذكرتوها بيطلع فيها بلاوي المجلس يعتمد على ولي الامر اذا اشتكى على مدرسة راحت لجنه للمدرسة اما في دبي في هيئة المعرفة بين فتره وفتره يروحون المدارس بشكل مفاجى ويتمون فيها بالايام وتطلع البلاوي السنة اللي طافت شويفات دبي خذت تقدير جيد وكانت افضل المدارس بريطانية وحكومية اللي فيها مواطنات قالوا عنهم مبدعات ومتميزات

المدارس اللي تاخذ تقديرها ضعيف يعطونها انذار ويمنعونها من زيادة الرسوم وغيره .

شوفوا فبوظبي لو سولنا هاللجنة كم بتاخذ المدارس

----------


## اليامي مريامي

انا اشوف مدرسه ics

----------


## مها فيصل

عيالي في ابوظبي الدولية ... صعبة بس قوية... من غير فيها من كل جنسيات العالم لأنها دولية
اي معلوما انا حاضرة .......

عندي ولد في الصف الرابع وهذا شكلي بطلعة السنة الياية قبل ما يطلع روحي ويقضي علي
اما الثاني في الصف الثامن بس الحمد لله انه امشي

----------


## angeleye

انا بعد بناتي في ابوظبي الدولية ومثل ما قالت الاخت المنهج صعب شوي بس المدرسة قوية واحس انهم يهتمون وايد. انا بناتي في G4, G2, KG2

----------


## salolo

في مدارس صغيره لكن تدريسهم وتأسيسهم وايد حلو انا عن نفسي جربت مدرسة first steps هالمدرسه منهجهم بريطاني عيالي كلهم اسستهم فيها اللغه العربيه عندهم والتربيه الاسلاميه للاسف هي الحين صارت بس روضه اولى وثاني كانت لين صف خامس وفي مدرسة النجاح بعد تأسيسهم حلو للعربي والانجليزي هاي المدارس تأسيسها وايد حلو واكيد في مدارس ثانيه صغيره لكن تأسيسها كبير مب شرط تكون المدرسه كبيره واقساطها مبالغ فيها ممكن تكون صغيره لكن لها تأثير كبير يعني انا عيالي يخلصون روضه ثانيه يعرفون يقرون انجليزي

----------


## أم حبيبــة

بس هذه المدارس أختي أقساطها مرتفعة جداً جداً...

لو عندي 3 أطفال في المدارس....أحتاج لهم فوق ال 100 ألف في السنة للتعليم...

تخيلي لو الشغل ما يعطي بدل تعليم...أو يعطي مبلغ ما يساوي عشر هذا المبلغ...بيكون الوضع صعب جداً...

في مدارس مش غالية...و لكن لها سمعة عريقة...مثل *مدرسة الوردية*...منهجهم إنجليزي بريطاني...بالإضافة لمنهج الحكومة...

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## uae1ad

بسالكم عن مدرسة الراحه الكيجي كله اجانب المدرسين كيف يتعاملون مع الياهل اللي يتكلم عربي؟؟

----------


## Dloo3t_w

اللي تعرف عن هواريزن الانجليزيه ممكن تفيدني فيها من ناحية تعليمهم وشو منهجهم بريطاني والا امريكي ؟ وكيف تعاملهم مع اليهال وشو يدرسونهم غير الانجلش والعربي ؟ (اسباني - فرنسي) ... محتااااره وااايد اريد اسجل ولدي بما انه باب التسجيل قرب

----------


## WeeLaaH

للرفع ..

----------


## um-a7md

السلام عليكم 

شكرًا على الموضوع الحلو مثل ما ذكرن بعض المشاركات .... مقياس كل شخص يختلف عن الثاني يعتمد شو اللي تبينه في النهائيه '، في نظري برايتون كلوج ومدارس الدار هم التوب حاليا لأنهم منهاج بريطاني ومدارس مناهجها قويه وستركت من ناحية النظام ف مثل ما قلت يعتمد على معاير كل شخص

----------


## موكا كوفي

وشو رايج بمدارس الامارات الوطنيه

----------


## ام مايد

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع المفيد ...
بس ياليت لواحد يخبرني عن مدرسة االظبيانية .ابقي اعرف كل شي عنها ...

----------


## لمسات بوظبي

> اختي الغلط مو من المدارس بس الغلط على اللي عطاهم الموافقة على رفع الاسعار ..المدرسة تقدم طلب والمجلس يدرسة وهو اللي يوافق عليه او يرفضه وهالسنة رفعوا اقساط 60 مدرسة تقريبا ..والاسعار صارت صدق خيالية
> 
> بالنسبة لاحسن المدارس سالت حرمة اخوي فالمجلس قالت مافي لسته فالوزارة تقول المدرسة الفلانية هي التب بس بين الناس والموظفين بتسمعين التاييد على مدارس معينه والاقبال عليها زايد
> 
> فبوظبي ماعدنا حد يتابع ويطب على المدارس ولا هالمدارس اللي ذكرتوها بيطلع فيها بلاوي المجلس يعتمد على ولي الامر اذا اشتكى على مدرسة راحت لجنه للمدرسة اما في دبي في هيئة المعرفة بين فتره وفتره يروحون المدارس بشكل مفاجى ويتمون فيها بالايام وتطلع البلاوي السنة اللي طافت شويفات دبي خذت تقدير جيد وكانت افضل المدارس بريطانية وحكومية اللي فيها مواطنات قالوا عنهم مبدعات ومتميزات
> 
> المدارس اللي تاخذ تقديرها ضعيف يعطونها انذار ويمنعونها من زيادة الرسوم وغيره .
> 
> شوفوا فبوظبي لو سولنا هاللجنة كم بتاخذ المدارس


صدقتي يالغلا ليت لجنه خاصه لجميع المدارس الحكوميه و الخاصه ...

اتمنى يركزووون على المدارس الحكوميه اللي كانت على عهد بابا زايد من افضل المدارس ...في التربيه و التعليم ....
المدرسات كانن كفؤ ............. في التدريس والامانه ..وتعطي كل طالبه حقها الدراسي ..

في زمنا هذا صارت اسعار المدارس الخاصه اسعار خياليه ...معقوله مرحله الروضه 45 الف ..؟؟

لو اتكلم من اليوم لباجر في اشياء وايده لازم نركز عليها :-

1- من ناحيه دينا الحنيف ... يجب عدم الاختلاط بين البنات و الاولاد .. من الصف الاول الى المرحله الثانويه ..
2- التركيز على اللغه العربيه و التربيه الاسلاميه و التربيه الاجتماعيه الخاصه بدولتنا و تاريخها وتاريخ الامم الاسلاميه .. 
3- اللغه الانجليزيه و المهارات الحسابيه .
4- تخصيص وقت للمهارات الخاصه والهوايات مثل الرسم و الرياضه و الابداعات للجنسين الولد والبنت ... ومهارات الطبخ و الخياطه للبنت خاصه لكي تكون عندها خبره لمستقبلها كأم ..
5- تغيير المنهج الدراسي وجعله منهج فهم و استيعاب يناسب اعمار المراحل الدراسيه والابتعاد عن المناهج التعجيزيه والصعبه ..
6- اختيار المعلمات و المعلمين الكفؤ للماده التي يتم تدريسها وعدم الضغط على المدرس على تعليم مادتين في آنن واحد ..وهذا مايحصل في المدارس
7-تضبيط توقيت مدت الدراسه من الفتره الصباحيه الى فترت الظهر ...
على عهد زايد كان الوقت من 7والنصف الى ال2و الربع ظهرا 
والان من الساعه 7والنصف الى 3او 4 عصرا ... توقيت سيء

والكثير الكثير من الامور اللي ودنا نطرحها ونلقي لها حل واستجابه من المسؤؤلين 

الله يوفقنا الى الخير

----------


## ام زايد21

متابعة وياكم وبانتظار حد يخبرنا عن مدرسة الورود الخاصة

----------


## يمنات



----------


## أم زين

خواتي كل هاي المدارس حلوة وما شاالله اسامي رنانة بس شو المضمون يعني المدرسة البريطانية العالمية الدين فيها له حصتين في الاسبوع والعربي بعد نفس الشي والاسعار حدث ولا حرج نار ويا حبهم هناك للاجازات ، ترى الاهالي ما يدفعون علشان يحصلون تعليم ممتاز حق عيالهم يدفعون تكاليف المباني الزينة والمدرسين الاجانب من اصحاب العيون الخضرا والزرقا، على ايامنا المدارس الحكومية وايد قوية وما كان حد يدش الخاص الا مضطر، بس وين الرقابة على الخاص والله الاسعار ذبحتنا.

----------


## بنت المها

انا بناتي في مدرسة النجاح الخاصة

المدرسة قوية ومنهاج بريطاني بس صععععععععععععععبة وايد
تعبت وانا ادرسهم في البيت
بنتي في الصف الرابع اتي مب فاهمة شي والصف متروس طلبة ( 34 طالب تقريبا) يعني رجعونا الى نظام المدارسة الحكومية سابقا 
المدارس الحكومية الحين 27 طالب على اكثر تقدير وهم في الخاصة ممصخينها

احاول ادور مدرسة بديلة بس مب قادرة الاسعار ضو وانا وراي بنا بيت إن شاء الله 

خياري الاول مدرسة الامارات الوطنية 
خياري الثاني: الياسات
خياري الثالث: ابوظبي الدولية
خياري الرابع: ابوظبي الاسترالية
خياري الاخير: الامريكية

والله المستعان

----------


## ريم الغدير

شو رأيكم بميريلاند منو جربها

----------


## دانة العاصمة

الموضوع جديم بس شدني لاني في يوم من الايااام هلكت وانا ادور مدرسه عدله

انا عيالي كانوا في كوميونتي انترناشنل سكول .. تعبت وااااايد معاهم كأني أدفع بس عشان عيالي يطلعون الصبح ويردون الظهر!!! كل الاعتماد عليه في التحفيظ ولمتحانات اسبوعيه غير الشهريه وطبعا غير الفصليه..

بس حاليا ارتحت من هذا الهم بعد ما نقلتهم المدرسة البريطانية الدوليه BISAD صح غاليه لاكن والله مب خساره فيهم قوم بو العيون الزرق والخضر على قولت وحده، الابتدائيه مافي امتحانات والواجب مره وحده كل خميس ويتسلم الاحد الاثنين واخر يوم لتسليم الواجبات الثلاثاء..

وانا حسبتها المدرسة القبليه + المدرسين الخصوصين + طلباتهم اللي ماتوقف + ضغط الدم تقريبا نفس سعر هاذي المدرسة بس مع راحة نفسيه..

----------


## munamoor

*Abc هالمدرسة بالرغم من ان أقساتها رخيصة بس منهاجها قوي جدا* *انصحكم فيها ،،، المنهاج بريطاني بس وايد قوي حتى اختي تقول ان هورايزون 
عيالهًا في g3 توهم يأخذون الدروس الي تأخذه بنتي في مادة الساينس g1*

----------


## مدخن ودخون

السلام عليكم
حبيت أشارك في الموضوع 
أنا عيالي في برايتون كولج من سنتين
المدرسه اكثر من روعه المبنى رائع جداً ومتكامل ، نظافه ونظام، ترتيب ،تعليم عربي وإسلامي، مدرسين ومدرسات على مستوى عالي، غير النشاطات المجانيه اخر اليوم

أنا راضيه عن المدرسة من كل النواحي الا ان رسومهم وايد عاليه، بس الحلو عندهم انهم لا يطلبون لا أقلام ولا ألوان ولا دفاتر، كل شي متوفر وبكميات في الفصل،
وفيها من جميع الجنسيات ونسبه العرب مي قليله أبدا والمواطنين بعد عددهم كبير في للمدرسه يعني تقريبا في كلاس ولدي22 طفل عشره منهم عرب وخمسه منهم إماراتيين
وبالنسبة للعربي والإسلامي يحتاج إشراف مباشر من الام في البيت، والمدرسات ما يقصرون يدعمون بقصص خارجيه للقراءة وتمارين اسبوعيه للكتابه، وجي
لأي استفسار أنا ماهيه وسلامتكم

----------


## مـيره

ممكن معلومات اكثر عن مدرسة برايتون بليييييز

----------


## رومانسية 2005

بليييييييييييز الي عيالها في اكاديمية الورود الخاصة 
تخبرنا شو مستواها

----------


## ام*الحلا*

رفعع ... والله تعبت واحترت بموضوع المدارس .. لو ادور جامعة كان اسهل ...

----------


## ليندااااا

اشوف اغلب المدارس صارت ربحيه درجه اولى حتى المدارس الي ذكرتيها اختي يعني المدرسه الوحده منهم قسطها 35 الف للكي جي هذي بعد ربحيه والاساس التعليمي فيها قائم على الشكليات

----------


## noursoul

> اشوف اغلب المدارس صارت ربحيه درجه اولى حتى المدارس الي ذكرتيها اختي يعني المدرسه الوحده منهم قسطها 35 الف للكي جي هذي بعد ربحيه والاساس التعليمي فيها قائم على الشكليات


ارجو اعادة مناقشة الموضوع
واضافة مشاركاتكم للاستفادة
للأسف آنا ولدي في الشويفات 
مستواه عالي في اللغة الانجليزية ولكن العربي والتربية الاسلامية دون المستوى
ابغي انقله لمدرسة في خليفة أ أو بني ياس
ياليت تفيدوني

----------


## حروف الحب

نفس كلام الاخت ياليت يتم متابعة النقاش

اول بنت لي و محتاره ساكنه في خليفه ب و طبعا معروفه الخيارات المتاحه المشكله غلينلغ بعيده اشوي و الشىيفات ضغط و بقية المدارس اسعار ضو،،،

اليوم بالصدفه اكتشفت مدرسة جيمس كامبريدج في بني ياس و رسومها معقوله بس دورت و سألت محد فادني لان هذي اول سنه بس وايد متحمسه لها ف ياليت حد يفيدنا

----------


## بـدو الخويـره

خواتي شورايكن بمدرسة الإمارات الوطنيه ظروري الله يرضى عليكن ردن علي

----------


## رومانسية 2005

بليز خواتي حد عنده فكرة اذا باب التسجيل بعده مفتوح في مدرسة جيمس كامبريج بني ياس 
سمعت يمدحونها واتصلت كثيير ما يردون
اذا اح عنده معلومات بليز يفيدنا

----------


## خباياا

اختي جيمس كامبردج سكروا التسجيل

----------


## رومانسية 2005

> اختي جيمس كامبردج سكروا التسجيل


انزين فديتج عندج فكرة شو مدارس فاتحين بعد باب التسجيل

----------


## خباياا

انا للحين بعد مب محصله مدرسه للاسف كللله فل ومسكرين

----------


## خباياا

اختي كامبرج بنياس فقط 2-kg1 فقط عندهم مسكر التسجيل اما باقي المراحل عادي شي تسجيل اضن عندهم

----------


## رومانسية 2005

يا ريت والله أنا عيالي جريد 1 و 2 
زوجي. سال قالوله على الويتينج

----------

